# Is it OK to brine in a big beer cooler?



## schultzy (Sep 6, 2007)

I need to brine 10 turkey breasts and don't have any room in the fridge. I like to use a cooler with a little ice and let sit all night and then clean out good with soap and water. Is this OK to do this way?


----------



## t-bone tim (Sep 6, 2007)

I believe coolers are made with food grade plastic,,so IMHO go for it ....just sanitize it with bleach and water solution before and after your brining .


----------



## meowey (Sep 6, 2007)

The ice will keep it cool enough for overnight.  It should be fine if you clean the cooler well after you're done brining.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## seaham358 (Sep 6, 2007)

You can use it IMO but you need to keep it cold... I want to say around 40 degrees from what I have read.  And adding ice is ok as long as you keep it in bags so when it melts I wont dilute the brine. again no expert just recalling what I have read..
good luck with the brine.


----------



## richtee (Sep 6, 2007)

Long as you have some way to keep the beer cold   ;{)


----------



## gofish (Sep 6, 2007)

I have brined in coolers before.  Make sure you keep it iced down this time of year, and make sure the clux are COVERED in brine.  Last winter it was so cold in my garage I dint need hardly any ice at all.  Heck you may like brining so much you keep a cooler designated just for that purpose.  There are some "spouted drinking" coolers (like a Gatorade sideline deal) that are on sale right now that I am eye'n up just for that purpose ....... because you dont need to whip up more brine than you need because most other regular coolers are longer and need more brine to raise the level of brine above the bird/parts.  Good brining .......


----------



## jocosa (Sep 6, 2007)

Consider the extra-insulated 5-day coolers, too; they hold temps better than a regular cooler.


----------



## adb551 (Sep 7, 2007)

In my experience if you count the ice as about 1/3 of your water it makes a good brine in the basement, or somewhere else that is relatively cool.

If you make your brine before hand I would add half again as much salt to make up for the melting ice, but my main concern would be cleaning the cooler with bleach before you put your beer in there later.

I have done this several times, works as well as anything else, and I know it stays at least as cool as the icebox.

I have known guys who brine overnight in a big plastic trash can full of brine and ice, and had plenty of ice left over in the morning. Just make sure that the meat is always covered.


----------



## schultzy (Sep 7, 2007)

Trust me RichTee beer drinkers always have more than 1 cooler. Whats a good ratio for bleach cleaning solution.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 7, 2007)

in my experience........50/50


Wd


----------



## richtee (Sep 7, 2007)

50/50's a bit harsh. Works allrighty tho! Sanitarily, 10% works. 10-1, that is. Hydrogen peroxide is an alternative, and less toxic. Do a web search on it...


----------



## walking dude (Sep 7, 2007)

in my werk.........laying vinyl floors.......and you have mold of anykind......i used the 50/50.......no worries bout mold anymore.....

wd


----------



## richtee (Sep 7, 2007)

I bet. But we're talking food. 10% kills anything pathogenic, and the residue  <NASTY taste> is easier to deal with.


----------



## t-bone tim (Sep 7, 2007)

googled it and simple sanitizing solution is 1 tsp / gal


----------



## ba_loko (Sep 7, 2007)

Mold remediation (in homes/businesses that have a problem) calls for a solution of 1:3.  If you decide to go stronger, please rinse VERY well.


----------



## ba_loko (Sep 7, 2007)

For clarification, please understand that remediation in a home or business requires a strong solution typically over a large area.  To sanitize cooking appliances and/or equipment, please don't go 50/50.  It's just not necessary.


----------



## richtee (Sep 7, 2007)

Tanks, Sir.... I knew it was somewhere round there...


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Vinegar has the same disinfecting power as bleach, the reason I use it is I gag and get headaches on the bleach aroma. Vinegar can make a cutting board clean and clean looking too. A 50/50 mix is good.


----------



## -devil- (Sep 7, 2007)

for keeping it cool for an extended period ... get dry ice .. put it in ziploc bags ... and drop that in with the solution ... should keep it cool for a day at least .. if not a bit longer if the bags don't leak.


----------



## navionjim (Sep 7, 2007)

The home brewers out there will tell you it fine to use it. Many of us use coolers for lauter tuns to convert the starch to sugar in all grain brewing. That's done at 152F and no off flavors or chemicals get into the brew. Cold salt water should be just fine.
Jimbo


----------



## schultzy (Sep 6, 2007)

I need to brine 10 turkey breasts and don't have any room in the fridge. I like to use a cooler with a little ice and let sit all night and then clean out good with soap and water. Is this OK to do this way?


----------



## t-bone tim (Sep 6, 2007)

I believe coolers are made with food grade plastic,,so IMHO go for it ....just sanitize it with bleach and water solution before and after your brining .


----------



## meowey (Sep 6, 2007)

The ice will keep it cool enough for overnight.  It should be fine if you clean the cooler well after you're done brining.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## seaham358 (Sep 6, 2007)

You can use it IMO but you need to keep it cold... I want to say around 40 degrees from what I have read.  And adding ice is ok as long as you keep it in bags so when it melts I wont dilute the brine. again no expert just recalling what I have read..
good luck with the brine.


----------



## richtee (Sep 6, 2007)

Long as you have some way to keep the beer cold   ;{)


----------



## gofish (Sep 6, 2007)

I have brined in coolers before.  Make sure you keep it iced down this time of year, and make sure the clux are COVERED in brine.  Last winter it was so cold in my garage I dint need hardly any ice at all.  Heck you may like brining so much you keep a cooler designated just for that purpose.  There are some "spouted drinking" coolers (like a Gatorade sideline deal) that are on sale right now that I am eye'n up just for that purpose ....... because you dont need to whip up more brine than you need because most other regular coolers are longer and need more brine to raise the level of brine above the bird/parts.  Good brining .......


----------



## jocosa (Sep 6, 2007)

Consider the extra-insulated 5-day coolers, too; they hold temps better than a regular cooler.


----------



## adb551 (Sep 7, 2007)

In my experience if you count the ice as about 1/3 of your water it makes a good brine in the basement, or somewhere else that is relatively cool.

If you make your brine before hand I would add half again as much salt to make up for the melting ice, but my main concern would be cleaning the cooler with bleach before you put your beer in there later.

I have done this several times, works as well as anything else, and I know it stays at least as cool as the icebox.

I have known guys who brine overnight in a big plastic trash can full of brine and ice, and had plenty of ice left over in the morning. Just make sure that the meat is always covered.


----------



## schultzy (Sep 7, 2007)

Trust me RichTee beer drinkers always have more than 1 cooler. Whats a good ratio for bleach cleaning solution.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 7, 2007)

in my experience........50/50


Wd


----------



## richtee (Sep 7, 2007)

50/50's a bit harsh. Works allrighty tho! Sanitarily, 10% works. 10-1, that is. Hydrogen peroxide is an alternative, and less toxic. Do a web search on it...


----------



## walking dude (Sep 7, 2007)

in my werk.........laying vinyl floors.......and you have mold of anykind......i used the 50/50.......no worries bout mold anymore.....

wd


----------



## richtee (Sep 7, 2007)

I bet. But we're talking food. 10% kills anything pathogenic, and the residue  <NASTY taste> is easier to deal with.


----------



## t-bone tim (Sep 7, 2007)

googled it and simple sanitizing solution is 1 tsp / gal


----------



## ba_loko (Sep 7, 2007)

Mold remediation (in homes/businesses that have a problem) calls for a solution of 1:3.  If you decide to go stronger, please rinse VERY well.


----------



## ba_loko (Sep 7, 2007)

For clarification, please understand that remediation in a home or business requires a strong solution typically over a large area.  To sanitize cooking appliances and/or equipment, please don't go 50/50.  It's just not necessary.


----------



## richtee (Sep 7, 2007)

Tanks, Sir.... I knew it was somewhere round there...


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Vinegar has the same disinfecting power as bleach, the reason I use it is I gag and get headaches on the bleach aroma. Vinegar can make a cutting board clean and clean looking too. A 50/50 mix is good.


----------



## -devil- (Sep 7, 2007)

for keeping it cool for an extended period ... get dry ice .. put it in ziploc bags ... and drop that in with the solution ... should keep it cool for a day at least .. if not a bit longer if the bags don't leak.


----------



## navionjim (Sep 7, 2007)

The home brewers out there will tell you it fine to use it. Many of us use coolers for lauter tuns to convert the starch to sugar in all grain brewing. That's done at 152F and no off flavors or chemicals get into the brew. Cold salt water should be just fine.
Jimbo


----------

